# Solo Adventure (See inside for rambling details)



## Lord_Raven88 (May 11, 2007)

Are you interested in participating in a solo adventure where you get to create and play your dream character, in a world that is responsive to the actions of your character. A game where the 'adventures' are designed around the goals and aspirations of your character, where you get to choose the exactly path and direction of your character from low levels to any height you choose.

*Well so am I.*

Basically I'm offering some luckily sucker person out there the use of my DMing skills to do practically any sort or solo campaign that *you* want. That's right you get to decide what the character creation guidelines are, you get to decide what setting you want to play in, you get to decide how quick or slow level advancement is. etc etc Basically my role would be to help you flesh out the story that you want to pursue, and to handle all of the rules and stuff.

Also just to clarify just because this starts out as a solo adventure that doesn't mean that this will necessarily remain a solo adventure, if you decided to team up with a group of like-minded people, then instead of me portraying them I might decide to recruit other players to take cameo roles (both as friends and foes) especially if your want to overthrow some arch-villain, I think it would be fairer (and more fun) to have someone else portray this role.

__________________________________________________

But there is a catch! (Isn't there always)

You have to be willing to do the same for me.  Basically I've had one of those ideas knocking around my head for a while;

_What would it be like to RP a unique Black Dragon from Hatchling to Great Wyrm and possibly beyond._ 

Normally trying to portray such a concept would be differcult to say the least, especially since such a character would be underpowered compared to other non LA heavy concepts.  

Also I think the whole LA vs CR system is way out of wack, and that trying to play such a character would mean going up against things that are way to tough or way to easy to deal with.  

Besides in a real world the majority of encounters/people should be low to mid level at the maximum. Whereas adventurers always seem to have encounters with those of similar power. So if my Mature Adult Black Dragon decides to try and sack and eat a few villages, a group of four 14th level characters won't necessarily magically appear to battle him.  

Sure the local rulers might eventually try and recruit such a group to take him down, which is fair enough and perhaps even logical.  Assuming that such a group of high powered characters actually exist.

~~~~

Basically I want to accurately and realistically portray the rise (and possible fall) of a slightly different hatchling black dragon to a powerful ruler of vast empire as a Great Wyrm.  

Reading Blackdirges accounts of the lives of Nithrekel the Earth Mephit, Urg the Unlikely, Hargash the Orc Warrior, Myrgle the Gnoll Adept, Hazergal and Grummok really inspired me to try this out.  And since I'm not a particularly good writer and I thought it would be more fun if the outcome is fluid and not predetermined I finally came up with the idea of doing this in the form of a solo adventure.


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2007)

Hey, didn't we try this a few months ago and you didn't have time to play? 


(Also, for what it is worth...the ruler of the largest realm in my homebrew campaign setting is Adiraxx the Eternal. An ancient, half-fiend black dragon sorcerer.)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 11, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey, didn't we try this a few months ago and you didn't have time to play?



Um yes we did and no I didn't.  

Things are different now as I do have time to play.  

BTW I didn't want to presume that you had either the time, energy or inclination to do this, that's I why I opened it up to see if there are any other like-minded souls out there..


----------



## DralonXitz (May 11, 2007)

This is something that sounds like it could be fun as hell (especially DMing your story of a dragon's advancement through life, I see quite a bit of creative potential there.)

I'll be honest, I've always wanted to play a Level 40 CE Character, and raze through an entire civilization.  If you're willing, I am as well.


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> BTW I didn't want to presume that you had either the time, energy or inclination to do this, that's I why I opened it up to see if there are any other like-minded souls out there..




I appreciate that actually. I've been a little swamped lately, and I don't want to overburden myself.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 11, 2007)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> This is something that sounds like it could be fun as hell (especially DMing your story of a dragon's advancement through life, I see quite a bit of creative potential there.)
> 
> I'll be honest, I've always wanted to play a Level 40 CE Character, and raze through an entire civilization.  If you're willing, I am as well.



I'm open to the possiblity as long as your CE character doesn't do anything so debase that I'd be grossed out in real life.

Would you want to start as a level 40 character or work your way there. 

After all we don't have to follow the usual character advancement guidelines. If you want to skip 1, 10, 20 or any amount of time we can always just jump to that point after you've advanced your character accordingly.

Anyway I'll just wait and see if there are any other takers, while I finish creating my working on my wyrmling black dragon.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 11, 2007)

The idea intrigues me... 
I'm not interested for the time being (no dream character aside from the dwarven fighter which I played from lvl 1 to 20... my first character   ).
Yet, the idea is interesting, and I'll sure be following the rise and... godhood? fall? of said black dragon.

Note: I'd want to play the starring dragon-hunter-or-whatever-NPC on occasion.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 11, 2007)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> The idea intrigues me...
> I'm not interested for the time being (no dream character aside from the dwarven fighter which I played from lvl 1 to 20... my first character   ).
> Yet, the idea is interesting, and I'll sure be following the rise and... godhood? fall? of said black dragon.
> 
> Note: I'd want to play the starring dragon-hunter-or-whatever-NPC on occasion.



Every character needs a polar opposite (aka nemesis) to spice things up every once and a while.


----------



## DralonXitz (May 11, 2007)

I'd probably want to start as a 40, I'd cook up a rather long background explaining his adventures to that point, and no, I wouldn't do anything too grotesque, however, the occasional Gnomish genocide in a small village is the kind of alley I'm thinking.


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2007)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> The idea intrigues me...
> I'm not interested for the time being (no dream character aside from the dwarven fighter which I played from lvl 1 to 20... my first character   ).





I seem to remember a dwarven fighter...that I am still NPCing, by the by.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 11, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I seem to remember a dwarven fighter...that I am still NPCing, by the by.



Not to mention a certain Elan Psion. 

BTW sorry about dropping the ball like that (RL caught up with me), I've felt to guilty to even poke my head in to discover the fate of Jebediah Krane


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Not to mention a certain Elan Psion.
> 
> BTW sorry about dropping the ball like that (RL caught up with me), I've felt to guilty to even poke my head in to discover the fate of Jebediah Krane





Actually, Jebediah has been captured by the Cult of Elemental Evil, and even now your companions brave perils beyong comprehension to save him and his sturdy manservant Thomas.

If you decide to come back to the game, we should talk...and I'll make sure they find you!


----------



## Land Outcast (May 11, 2007)

> I seem to remember a dwarven fighter...that I am still NPCing, by the by.



Wow... I mean, seriously... Wow... did he keep doing "suicide charges"?
I do feel half guilty   , but I'm far too curious... 
Is he still tagging along with the group?

I'd find out by myself, but 26 pages *is * intimidating.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 11, 2007)

[threadjack]
  Rhun, You Bastard!   
Ragnok is unconscious!!!

I'll have to read the 26 pages after all...
[/threadjack]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 11, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Actually, Jebediah has been captured by the Cult of Elemental Evil, and even now your companions brave perils beyong comprehension to save him and his sturdy manservant Thomas.
> 
> If you decide to come back to the game, we should talk...and I'll make sure they find you!



Wow, you really must have been upset with me to kidnap my character and manservant.    

If you still want me back I'd be happy to return.

Darn now I'm curious as to how Lord Krane could have been so sloppy so as to have been captured, honestly if I was playing him I dealt he would have been caught.  I usually far to paranoid to let that happen easily


----------



## -SIN- (May 11, 2007)

This sounds pretty cool! 

Personally, I've always wanted to RP one of 'Borys's Champions' from the Darksun setting. Starting out at first level, choosing a race, then persuing the life long goal of exterminating the entire said race!!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 11, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> This sounds pretty cool!
> 
> Personally, I've always wanted to RP one of 'Borys's Champions' from the Darksun setting. Starting out at first level, choosing a race, then persuing the life long goal of exterminating the entire said race!!



I've heard of and even played in the Dark Sun setting. Infact I believe I even have the 3.5 updates for Dark Sun.

Saying that I'm truely not sure what 'Borys's Champions' is about.  Can you elaborate!


----------



## Kaodi (May 11, 2007)

Man, I was thinking to myself, " Damn, this is finally my chance to be in a solo Eberron campaign! Woot! " and then I saw the condition... If I were not already struggling to DM an effective solo campaign, I think I would give it a try, but I think I really need to concentrate what energies I have on my one game I already have. So, I guess I'll keep waiting.

What I think would perhaps be pretty funny though... Is that whole thing, to have the other guy be a great dragonhunter, and then one day have them face off in a final battle arbitrated by a third party.

Good luck in finding someone to run a game for you though. I bet there are some interesting things that could be done with a campaign like that, though of course the vast amount of game time that it covers would be killer.


----------



## Ambrus (May 11, 2007)

Heh. I saw the original post (before the stipulation was added in) and I thought to myself; this would be a good opportunity to run my gold dragon hatchling character beyond the bounds of the level 1-15 table-top game in which he started. I could actually play him as an mature dragon without having to worry about out-classing a party!

Then I came back to pitch my idea and now I see that the OP actually wants the very same thing for himself. Heh. :\


----------



## Velmont (May 11, 2007)

A solo game... the first I've run hasn't been much a success, but I was able to go to the second chapter... I'm presently running a multi-solo adventure on LEW (Yeah, an advneture where many player have there own adventure but the cross each others, kind of an headache to keep track, even more with a coherent timeline)...

I must tell the idea of solo DMing a black dragon could be interesting. Most likely, I would do something in 12 chapters. Each chapter happen during one age of the dragon, so from the the hatch of the egg to a great wyrm...

And for me playing in a solo... I must tell I would be mor einterest in a small thight group (llet's say, a 3 players games) where people have a well devellop background and things goes around it (and not some stated character who lacks some personality).


----------



## Jemal (May 11, 2007)

*L* How interesting, I'd been pondering posting this exact same sort of thing (Though I wasn't going for a SOLO game, rather an "I'll DM anything you guys want if one of you promises to do the same for me")  But I decided to go DM the Epic Thing instead..


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Wow, you really must have been upset with me to kidnap my character and manservant.
> 
> If you still want me back I'd be happy to return.
> 
> Darn now I'm curious as to how Lord Krane could have been so sloppy so as to have been captured, honestly if I was playing him I dealt he would have been caught.  I usually far to paranoid to let that happen easily






We'd be happy to have you back, of course. We just have to work a daring escape or a daring rescue into the game. We can talk it over in the OOC thread if you would like?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 11, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> A solo game... the first I've run hasn't been much a success, but I was able to go to the second chapter... I'm presently running a multi-solo adventure on LEW (Yeah, an advneture where many player have there own adventure but the cross each others, kind of an headache to keep track, even more with a coherent timeline)...
> 
> I must tell the idea of solo DMing a black dragon could be interesting. Most likely, I would do something in 12 chapters. Each chapter happen during one age of the dragon, so from the the hatch of the egg to a great wyrm...
> 
> And for me playing in a solo... I must tell I would be mor einterest in a small thight group (llet's say, a 3 players games) where people have a well devellop background and things goes around it (and not some stated character who lacks some personality).



Well this definately sounds more like what I'm aiming for. How about you flesh out exacty what type of game you want to play, as I need to see if it's something I can pull off as a DM.

Also I'm flexible regarding you wanting to play in a small group rather than a solo adventure, perhaps some of the concepts that have been listed by the others would tie in with yours




			
				Kaodi said:
			
		

> What I think would perhaps be pretty funny though... Is that whole thing, to have the other guy be a great dragonhunter, and then one day have them face off in a final battle arbitrated by a third party.



That would be pretty fun.


			
				Kaodi said:
			
		

> Good luck in finding someone to run a game for you though. I bet there are some interesting things that could be done with a campaign like that, though of course the vast amount of game time that it covers would be killer.



Well I probably don't want to RP over a thousand years of draconic existance, I'm thinking more along the lines of Velmont's suggestion of doing it in chapters, so I'd RP a portion of his 1st year, lay some plans then fast forward to see what has happened.



			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> Heh. I saw the original post (before the stipulation was added in) and I thought to myself; this would be a good opportunity to run my gold dragon hatchling character beyond the bounds of the level 1-15 table-top game in which he started. I could actually play him as an mature dragon without having to worry about out-classing a party!
> 
> Then I came back to pitch my idea and now I see that the OP actually wants the very same thing for himself. Heh.



Playing a Mature Gold Dragon would be pretty fun, I seriously thought about going one for this game, but I like the challenge of going a black dragon wyrmling. Basically my character is going to start out all by himself in a swamp, so from day one he's going to have to fend for himself.  Also I wanted to play more of a role as a quasi-villian, I want to see if it realy is possible to create an empire from scratch.


----------



## Velmont (May 11, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Well this definately sounds more like what I'm aiming for. How about you flesh out exacty what type of game you want to play, as I need to see if it's something I can pull off as a DM.
> 
> Also I'm flexible regarding you wanting to play in a small group rather than a solo adventure, perhaps some of the concepts that have been listed by the others would tie in with yours.




Here more details on how I see each game:

*Life of a Black Dragon*: As I told, I see it as twelves chapter. Each chapter will be marked by a main event. The first chapter is the hatch of the egg. I have a good idea for that one, but telling ti here would ruin the fun, as after all, you don't know the world yet, you just hatch.

But if you have things you would like to see in the game, I would be open. Between chapter it is up to you to tell me what you want to do. The second chapter is left open to see what you want. You might tell you wnat to control a village, or go after someone you alreday hate to death ect...  It would probably happen sometimes around 10 years after. the third chapter could happen another 10 years, and ect... leaping form one age to another.

*Velmont's game*: I think three players is a nice number. A small group with some common background, some common goal. The concept of the game may vary, and I don't want to set much things here yet, as I think the best would be to speak about it the four of us (DM with players). I think I still have a thousand and one concept I would like to play, so I am pretty flexible on that. Maybe there is someone else here with some good idea.


----------



## Kaodi (May 12, 2007)

Well, I can work with a small group when I cannot have solo. Besides focus on a single character, I prefer to have a minimal number of other people to have to wait for. As my character in LEB may say, " One is preferable, two is plenty, three is company, four too many and five simply unbearable. " 

I hesitate to make suggestions though, as they all invariably focus on a single setting. I don't wish to sound too like a broken record, at least until I know how others feel.


----------



## Kaodi (May 13, 2007)

Well, as a thread bump, I guess I will risk a couple of ideas, since it can be surmised that Velmont is also a fan of Eberron, being part of LEB and all.

1. The players are refugees, or the descendants of refugees, in the " Protectorate " of Syrkarn, in Sarlona. The adventure begins after the death of the latest person to attempt to unify the scattered tribes of the steppes, or alternatively just before, with the first task being to try and prevent that from happening. Ultimately, it will be up to the players to become the midwives to a stronger, more organized Syrk nation.

2. In Thrane, a new champion of the Dark Flame has arisen, and they are gathering the agents of the Whispering Flame and Cults of the Dragon Below to themselves. The players are members of the Karrnathi military sent to observe this new power, as the brass are keen on anything that could potentially harm their enemies, the Thranes. It will be up to you whether you ultimately decide to aid or oppose the dark designs of the Infernal Knight.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 13, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> Well, as a thread bump, I guess I will risk a couple of ideas, since it can be surmised that Velmont is also a fan of Eberron, being part of LEB and all.
> 
> 1. The players are refugees, or the descendants of refugees, in the " Protectorate " of Syrkarn, in Sarlona. The adventure begins after the death of the latest person to attempt to unify the scattered tribes of the steppes, or alternatively just before, with the first task being to try and prevent that from happening. Ultimately, it will be up to the players to become the midwives to a stronger, more organized Syrk nation.
> 
> 2. In Thrane, a new champion of the Dark Flame has arisen, and they are gathering the agents of the Whispering Flame and Cults of the Dragon Below to themselves. The players are members of the Karrnathi military sent to observe this new power, as the brass are keen on anything that could potentially harm their enemies, the Thranes. It will be up to you whether you ultimately decide to aid or oppose the dark designs of the Infernal Knight.



To be honest I'm not very familar with Eberron (despite having many of the books), so as long as you don't expect me to adhere to closely to canon, I'm sure I can pull this.

Since I'm happy to take Velmont up on his offer to DM my Black Dragon PC, I'm happy to recruit and two characters (only from those of you who've posted in this tread to date). So once Velmont has sorted out what type of game he wants to play, then you can all post your character submissions.

So far the following people (other than Velmont) have post to this thread.

DralonXitz
Rhun
Land Outcast
SIN
Kaodi
Jemal
Ambrus

Also since this is going to be Velmont's game it's up to him to decide what the character creation guidelines are, and it will also be Velmont's decision as to who he accepts as the two additional players.

And finally this isn't going to be a game where I set up the adventures, rather I'll be providing the broad background of the setting, but it's up to you to decide what path you head down. I'll then design adventures around your goals/actions.

Also you don't have to start out knowing each other, I can always solo you all for a *short* time until your characters cross paths, or anything else you like.


~~~~

Also from the above list, who of you are interested in appearing in cameo roles (could be short term, long term or even recurring) in both of our games?


----------



## Kaodi (May 13, 2007)

Of course, it is only just that Velmont make the decisions. 

I'm not sure about cameo appearances. I have a hard time following PbPs I am not active in.


----------



## Velmont (May 15, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> Well, as a thread bump, I guess I will risk a couple of ideas, since it can be surmised that Velmont is also a fan of Eberron, being part of LEB and all.




I would not consider myself as a fan of Eberron. I find it an interesting world, but I'm still a lot clueless about it (and that's a reason why I like it). For example, it is teh first time I hear from Sarlona (and it took time to figure it wasn't on the same continent than Khorvaire), nor I am not familiar with the Dark Flame or the Whispering Flames.

Up to now, I start to be familiar with the house Cannith, Warforged and artificers (because of my artificer in LEB) and also with the Cult of Dragon Below , Daelkyr and Abberant dragon mark (Because of teh game Warrior of the Coast, where I've been playing a Sorcerer with an abberant dragonmark and who has been possessed by a Daelkyr...   ). And even then, I know little dark about those subject.

But at the same time, if the master is familiar about Eberron, there is many interesting story that can come out of it.

I was thinking of which concept I wanted to play, as there is many I havn't played yet. It's been a while I want to play a Warlock. I've never got teh chace to play a Psionic Class either. In Eberron, the druids organization make the class more interesting, and also the new races make some good changes. Changelling and Shifter are appealling.

But the concept of the character will fit more with the spirit of the game. And I've been thinking about it. I don't want to play teh mercenary type of hero. I think LEW and LEB give you little choice and you must play that kind of hero. You are waiting in the Inn to find employement. I've found always more challenging and interesting to be in survival mode, when all seems against you and you must only do that, survive. That mean when you are falsely accused, you go after the true criminal to wash your reputation. When you are ostracized, you must keep low profile or get the population on your back (that's must be why the Warlock class sounds interesting to me). Survival doesn't mean to be always in combat, but it's sure you can have some good one, and some combat where teh only wise move to do is fleeing...

Lord Raven, what do you think about that? A campaign on the survival mode, the players against the world style, or something like that.

Anyone else have suggestion in that way.

It can be either in Eberron or in any other world.

Also, I will most likely take people who will give ideas as it seems it is me who choose the players. 

Lord, for the dragon game, I'll start a thread soon and we will start to discuss on the details, what you want to see, what is your plan for your dragon, ect...


----------



## Kaodi (May 15, 2007)

I would certainly be down with that kind of game. I like plots that do not require world shaking events or selfless heroics. 

If you were to put this idea in Eberron, I might suggest Karrnath. Among the Five Nations, Karrnath is the most in step with dark magic and villainy, so those are perhaps points against it for the concept, but it also is under a form of martial law, and has a fair distance between it and the best " safe " haven, the Eldeen Reaches. The former means that you can be accused and apprehended without a trial, and the latter that there is no obvious direction to head in when fleeing. 

If I were applying for such a game, I might look at a shifter druid, or a shifter druid/ranger, probably with the substitution levels from Race of Eberron (one of which does away with wildshaping, and replaces it with a kind of inner beast spirit, which I think would be more appropriate for a character who would be an outcast and a part-time loner. Saves time on messing around with the shapes, too). I'd certainly be happy to have a character who is caught up in the main characters (your Warlocks) predicament. Being a character with the skills to stay alive in the wilderness would assure a druid or ranger an important, if secondary role in the plot. A facilitator, rather than a motivator, so to speak.


----------



## Velmont (May 15, 2007)

Lord, look at that thread for your solo game.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 15, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I would not consider myself as a fan of Eberron. I find it an interesting world, but I'm still a lot clueless about it (and that's a reason why I like it). For example, it is teh first time I hear from Sarlona (and it took time to figure it wasn't on the same continent than Khorvaire), nor I am not familiar with the Dark Flame or the Whispering Flames.
> 
> Up to now, I start to be familiar with the house Cannith, Warforged and artificers (because of my artificer in LEB) and also with the Cult of Dragon Below , Daelkyr and Abberant dragon mark (Because of teh game Warrior of the Coast, where I've been playing a Sorcerer with an abberant dragonmark and who has been possessed by a Daelkyr...   ). And even then, I know little dark about those subject.
> 
> But at the same time, if the master is familiar about Eberron, there is many interesting story that can come out of it.



While I have most of the Eberron books, I've never actually played in the setting. I have the most familiarity in playing in the Forgotten Realms Setting(and own most of the books), but I also have access to the following; Dragonlance, Oritental Adventures and a few others that I can't think of at the moment   


			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> I was thinking of which concept I wanted to play, as there is many I havn't played yet. It's been a while I want to play a Warlock. I've never got teh chace to play a Psionic Class either. In Eberron, the druids organization make the class more interesting, and also the new races make some good changes. Changelling and Shifter are appealling.



Any class you want to play if fine by me. I happen to like both the Warlock and the Psionic classes


			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> But the concept of the character will fit more with the spirit of the game. And I've been thinking about it. I don't want to play teh mercenary type of hero. I think LEW and LEB give you little choice and you must play that kind of hero. You are waiting in the Inn to find employement. I've found always more challenging and interesting to be in survival mode, when all seems against you and you must only do that, survive. That mean when you are falsely accused, you go after the true criminal to wash your reputation. When you are ostracized, you must keep low profile or get the population on your back (that's must be why the Warlock class sounds interesting to me). Survival doesn't mean to be always in combat, but it's sure you can have some good one, and some combat where teh only wise move to do is fleeing...
> 
> Lord Raven, what do you think about that? A campaign on the survival mode, the players against the world style, or something like that.
> 
> ...



A survival mode campaign sounds like fun


----------



## Kaodi (May 16, 2007)

Do you have an idea of what sort of character creation guidelines you would be looking at your fellow players to use, Velmont?


----------



## Velmont (May 16, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> While I have most of the Eberron books, I've never actually played in the setting. I have the most familiarity in playing in the Forgotten Realms Setting(and own most of the books), but I also have access to the following; Dragonlance, Oritental Adventures and a few others that I can't think of at the moment




I'm not familiar with Eberron either. How much familiar are you with Dragonlance? I love that world. And I could see many way to do a survival game in it.



			
				Kaodi said:
			
		

> Do you have an idea of what sort of character creation guidelines you would be looking at your fellow players to use, Velmont?




We are far from it yet. First, teh setting, then the background of the main character and finally the stats.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 16, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with Eberron either. How much familiar are you with Dragonlance? I love that world. And I could see many way to do a survival game in it.



Well I happen to LOVE Dragonlance and have read the main novels a bigillion times. 

I happen to have the Campaign Setting as well as the Bestiary, so I'd be good to go. You know I would love to do this setting, as I've always wanted to DM or play in this setting.

BTW I'd be happy to have my Black Dragon be in Dragonlance


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 16, 2007)

I was just thinking about if you went a warlock, he could be hunted down by the Orders of High Sorcery. 

Perhaps the orders have reformed and have decided to hunt down any non-wizards (warlocks sorcerers etc), perhaps that's what you all have in common.

Anyway just a thought.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 17, 2007)

Warlock, Sorcerer, Rogue Wizard (those who didn't go through The Test)...

what else is there?

oh, a kender (you don't need an excuse to have a kender tag along... they make up their own)

---

As it seems the setting is Dragonlance, when would the game be set?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 17, 2007)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Warlock, Sorcerer, Rogue Wizard (those who didn't go through The Test)...
> 
> what else is there?
> 
> ...



I can't say I'm a big fan of the age of mortals, it seemed pretty lame to me. But if it was set after the time of mortals I can easily have you hunted by the Towers of High Sorcery.

Saying that any time period is fine by me, I guess we need to nail down what type of campaign you guys want (because there are lots of ways to do the survival themed game), then we can work out what time period is the best.

~~~~

On another note being a spellcasting kender    would be a good reason to be hunted down by the Towers of HS.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 17, 2007)

Well, that's basically on Velmont's hands... (I don't have an idea... yet)

Btw, a spellcasting party would be... er... short lived (can you say "Exhausted after every fight"? how does the mage curse work mechanically?)


----------



## Kaodi (May 17, 2007)

I do not think I have ever played in Dragonlance, though perhaps I did briefly once on the ol' TSR Chat. While I haven't read the original trilogy a, uh, " bgillion " times, I have read it twice, and I think I own pretty much every Weis & Hickman Dragonlance novel ( not anthology ) there is, as well as Amber & Ashes (if Amber & Iron is out in paperback, I will get it eventually, but I'm falling beyond in novel collecting because I am out of money).

While being hunted by the Towers of High Sorcery would be rather intriguing... How exactly would you ever manage to stop being hunted by them? Velmont mentioned the idea of being able to clear your name as a campaign goal, but if you are an arcane magic user that cannot take the Tests, you're pretty much screwed and will be hunted forever, according to what you guys are saying. 

Not sure what I would want to play in a Dragonlance survival game...


----------



## Land Outcast (May 17, 2007)

I'm not terribly fascinated by the idea of being hunted by the towers...

Another idea: We could always be "heretics", you know, worshipping the old gods (and setting the game in the appropriate era).

Important note: it is my preference (which means little, as perhaps I don't even get to play here) to alter the storyline in case we play on a well documented era. At least that's what we did in my last (and only) Star Wars game, it didn't feel good to be just part of the backgound for epic stories.


----------



## Velmont (May 17, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> While being hunted by the Towers of High Sorcery would be rather intriguing... How exactly would you ever manage to stop being hunted by them? Velmont mentioned the idea of being able to clear your name as a campaign goal, but if you are an arcane magic user that cannot take the Tests, you're pretty much screwed and will be hunted forever, according to what you guys are saying.
> 
> Not sure what I would want to play in a Dragonlance survival game...




I've been thinking about it, and there is many possibility in Dragonlance. One I think could be interesting is to start during the age of despair. Some character that would fit well in such campaign of ostasism:

- Knight of Solamnia: They are responsible of the Cataclysm, they must die!
- True Cleric: They are suppose to have disapeared, but Denubis/Crysania didn't. What if another cleric had stayed, or someone weilding some similar power (Mystic? Druid?) would really exist during that time, who would believe that? And teh seeker would sure hunt him for Heresy.
- Rogue wizard, Sorcerer, Warlock: Hunted by the High tower.
- Criminals (Any class): Well, dah... and that include wrongly accused people.
- Kender: Kender are never welcome 

The problem I've seen for Warlock, it is the source of there power. There is so few demon in DL... I don't remember to have seen one, but I havn't read all the novel, so I might miss them. So, the power need to come from another source... I thiught it could come directly from teh Greygem of Gargath. The chaotic nature of the gem could easily do that. It would be the type of Chaos to introduce a new kind of magic. But very few people have come into contact of such artifact... I'm not even sure where the gem is during the age of despair.


----------



## Kaodi (May 17, 2007)

I remember a short story or flashback in which Tasslehoff encountered a bound demon with a suspicious resemblance to Demogorgon. Supposedly it was one of the only time he ever knew true fear. Fiends are not movers and shakers in Dragonlance, but they do exist, as far as I know. A warlock could be a subtle attempt for them to try and gain some sort of outlet for their power in the world. The stronger their warlocks become, the more influence they can exert. I don't remember where the Graygem is supposed to be either, unfortunately... It may be that the artifact moved around of its own volition.

The Age of Despair could be pretty cool time to play in. I was actually thinking of a ranger/rogue before, but a druid/rogue on the run from the Seekers might be an interesting angle to take.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 17, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Kaodi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When you're a warlock you don't necessarily know where your powers come from, so that could be part of the fun on the game, the search for your origins.

Some possible origins for strange magical powers could be rival dieties (i.e. from a source other than the thre gods of magic), fey blood, magical experiments/mishaps, contact with an artifact, ancient forgotten form of magic. 

Regarding your other suggestions any of them sound like fun, we just need to settle on one of them.


----------



## Velmont (May 17, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> When you're a warlock you don't necessarily know where your powers come from, so that could be part of the fun on the game, the search for your origins.




Put it like that, its makes things interesting...



> The Cataclysm have left ruins, poverty and suspicion everywhere. The gods have turned on us. All that have been standing in the light is now in the shadow. Knight of Solamnia are hunted like bandits. Priest are seen as charlatan since no true cleric have been seen since the Cataclysm. Anyway, they have done nothing to prevent it either. Ansalon is trying to rebuild, but great glory of Istar is at the bottom of the blood sea. but all these problem go over my head, I don't care much, I have enough of my own.
> 
> A wizard is hunting me. I'm an heretic worst than the seeker, worst than the knights to him. I wield magic and I'm not a member of the tower. To them, there is only one way to wield magic, it is by being a member of there order. And in this dark age, there is just no one to oppose them. So my fate it is to flee them. If there was less trouble, I could just stop to use my powers, but I've stop to count the number of time I would haev died if I didn't had them.
> 
> ...




Here a start of backgrund for the character. Anyone who is interested, just write a story of how they met my Warlock and why they are sticking with a magic-weilder who is not member of the tower, as you would have see him using his magic for sure.

This game will happen in the DragonLance setting during teh Age of Despair (Between the Cataclysm and the War of the Lance)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 18, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Put it like that, its makes things interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If your character is good aligned (or was just fealing generous that day) perhaps he used his powers to save their lives in some fashion, maybe from being burned as witches.

Anyway just a thought, I look forward to seeing what you all come up with.

BTW what level are you going to start out at?


----------



## Velmont (May 18, 2007)

The character will be probably Chaotic Good.

I was thinking to start at level 3 or 4. Lower than that is always very fragile and we will evolve in a world where healing is rare (there might even be no healer in the group).


----------



## Land Outcast (May 18, 2007)

I'm thinking about a solamnic squire who was about to enter the Order but the Cataclysm step between him and knighthood, also changing his view of the world, including a love/hate of Solamnic Knights and Solamnia (his motherland).

Father murdered by peasant uprising... mother whereabouts unknown.

Scion of a Solamnic family, think someone who was convinced that what the knights strived for could be reached through other means than the Oath And The Measure... but still holds a place within his heart for Est Solarus Oth Mithas.

(Think of a Shadowbane Inquisitor/Stalker from Com. Adv., at least in approximate concept)


----------



## Velmont (May 22, 2007)

*Lord Raven*: One of the objective of my character is finding the source of his power. The second, it is to get away from the members of the high towers of sorcery. The last objective, it is simply to survive, which mean he lives a bit as a mercenary to earn his steel pieces.

As I've told, he will be chaotic Good. Good by nature, but chaotic because all order and structure he knows doesn't like his kind.

*Kaodi*: Druid/Rogue which brought attention to the seekers have a good potential. What kind of druid/rogue are you? Can you detail it more?

*Land Outcast*: Why your character would have join a renegade caster and a druid, which are by nature, outcast in Ansalon?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 22, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> *Lord Raven*: One of the objective of my character is finding the source of his power. The second, it is to get away from the members of the high towers of sorcery. The last objective, it is simply to survive, which mean he lives a bit as a mercenary to earn his steel pieces.
> 
> As I've told, he will be chaotic Good. Good by nature, but chaotic because all order and structure he knows doesn't like his kind.
> 
> ...



It would be fun for Velmont's character to come to the rescue of one of the others as they're about to be executed. 

Maybe the Solmanic Knight accidentally revealed himself to the locals by trying to stop a 'witch' being burnt alive, so they decided to take care of him as well. If the warlock saved him it would give them a common reason to be together.

I could also do something similar for Kaodi's character as well.


----------



## Velmont (May 22, 2007)

Yes, it could be a possibility. After all, he knows a rightfull justice and a tyranic persecution when he see them... that would mean he would probably have more enemy than just teh high tower, but hey, why not. My character against the world!


----------



## Velmont (May 22, 2007)

Thinking of it, the adventure could start with the rescue of one of them... Maybe both.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 22, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Thinking of it, the adventure could start with the rescue of one of them... Maybe both.



Well the Solmanic could be trying to protect Kaodi's Druid/Rogue from an angry mob when your character stumbles upon them.

One other thing I've been thinking about your character and I'm probably going make your arch-nemesis a black robed wizard, who is after you more because of the strange never seen before magic you possess than because you're a renegade spellcaster. 

You'd need to be at least 5th level before the Towers of Sorcery begin to get concerned about you. But your character doesn't necessarily know that, all he knows is that he's being hunted down by a Black Robed Wizard who claims that he is a renegade.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 23, 2007)

Yep, actually I was thinking of a similar situation (always the star   , I was thinking on saving Velmont's character).

Just a comment, my character would only be keeping his father's sword and brestplate, he *sold the rest* because of need to survive (and because they weren't practical for a Knight in Hiding).


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 23, 2007)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Yep, actually I was thinking of a similar situation (always the star   , I was thinking on saving Velmont's character).
> 
> Just a comment, my character would only be keeping his father's sword and brestplate, he *sold the rest* because of need to survive (and because they weren't practical for a Knight in Hiding).



In line with traditional DL I'll be keeping this game fairly low key when it comes to magical items, instead of you accumulating a multitude of magic items I'm more in favour of have a few unqiue items with the possibilty that they grow/improve overtime. 

So weapon legacy feats, item familiars etc will be useful feats for you to take.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 23, 2007)

> In line with traditional DL I'll be keeping this game fairly low key when it comes to magical items, instead of you accumulating a multitude of magic items I'm more in favour of have a few unqiue items with the possibilty that they grow/improve overtime.



Yep, that sounds like dragonlance   



> So weapon legacy feats, item familiars etc will be useful feats for you to take.




ok, hum... I don't really know 'bout legacy feats/weapons (never cared to buy WoL), care to suggest some?


----------



## Velmont (May 23, 2007)

I'm not familiar either with the Legacy feats. Where can I find them?


----------



## Kaodi (May 23, 2007)

Sorry that I have not chimed in with a background yet. After looking at some stuff related to the Age of Despair last week, I saw that though almost all of the true clerics and druids had been carted off, that there were some small enclaves of adepts who practiced a simple form of magic and venerated Habbakuk and Chislev. They were druids, without real druid powers. 

I was thinking that my character could come from one of those settlements, and be a kind of souped up adept, though I suppose the easiest way to do that would to just be a mystic instead, and take mostly spells available on the adept list. Perhaps a mystic/rogue, still. The only thing is that, since I do not have any of the DL gaming material, I would need a run down on what exactly the mystic can do. I read that it was basically like a divine sorcerer, with a single domain. I think that would fit the concept without trespassing into the territory of " Why weren't you taken by the Gods? " , which I really would rather not worry about.

Personality wise, I was thinking of a conflicted soul, who will go out of the way to help others, but not as the risk of his own skin. Until, perhaps, meeting his companions, hehehe...


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 28, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> Sorry that I have not chimed in with a background yet. After looking at some stuff related to the Age of Despair last week, I saw that though almost all of the true clerics and druids had been carted off, that there were some small enclaves of adepts who practiced a simple form of magic and venerated Habbakuk and Chislev. They were druids, without real druid powers.
> 
> I was thinking that my character could come from one of those settlements, and be a kind of souped up adept, though I suppose the easiest way to do that would to just be a mystic instead, and take mostly spells available on the adept list. Perhaps a mystic/rogue, still. The only thing is that, since I do not have any of the DL gaming material, I would need a run down on what exactly the mystic can do. I read that it was basically like a divine sorcerer, with a single domain. I think that would fit the concept without trespassing into the territory of " Why weren't you taken by the Gods? " , which I really would rather not worry about.
> 
> Personality wise, I was thinking of a conflicted soul, who will go out of the way to help others, but not as the risk of his own skin. Until, perhaps, meeting his companions, hehehe...



What source material are you basing this on?

I've been reading thru the DL campaign setting, and I found the following;







			
				DL Campaign Setting PG99 said:
			
		

> Heathen priest are those who worship false gods. They are not true clerics, though with prestidigitation, primal sorcery, or mysticism, it can sometimes seem that they are capable of performing "miracles" in the name of their god.
> 
> Demon cults, snake sects, and even dragon cults have risen and fallen, as the heathen priest either lose control of their followers or they are tried for heresy.  During the Age of Despair, before the return of the true deities, the Orders of High Sorcery were often instrumental in uncovering and breaking up these cults.



So from the above I'm happy for you to go a mystic, perhaps with the plant or animal domain.

*Curse of the Magi*
I will be using the optional rules to simulate the restriction that has been placed on magic by the Three Gods. So once you've cast an arcane spell (I'm going to include invocations in this category) you must make a fort save (DC 10 + spell level) after the spell is cast or become fatigued. If you're fatigued and you cast another spell and fail this save then you become exhausted. Likewise if you fail this save while exhausted you become unconscious.

*Optional Rules*
Also I was thinking about using some other optional rules, namely  wound and vitality points (which will increase your survivability and lessen the need for divine healing), Taint (including Taint as an alignment), and perhaps some other stuff from Heroes of Horror.

Let me know your thoughts on the above.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 28, 2007)

While the Curse of the Magi won't be affecting me directly, on the others:

I always wanted to see how WP/VP played out.

On Taint: what embodiement will it take on Krynn?


----------



## Velmont (May 29, 2007)

*Curse of the Magi:* Seems fine with me... I'll think to take Great Fortitude as a feat...

*WP and VP:* I've played Spycraft. Pretty good where healing is hard, but the Rogue (and teh warlock with his eldritch blast) can become very nasty. With a critical, the +3d6 damage of the sneak (or blast) can be a killer.

*Taint:* First time I see these rules. Interesting.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 29, 2007)

*Taint*
The reason I want to use taint is the Age of Despair is a time of darkness where many people were being hunted and persecuted, as such many honorable and good people who forced to commit dark acts just to survive or because they believed that what they were doing was right.

Partially this observation is based on the Legend of the Twins series especially when Caramon and Raistlan were captured by Steel-Toe. Up to that point Steel Toes bandits included many former Knights who felt that they had to do bad things to survive, as such they would have become tainted by their actions. When Caramon came along he gave them the chance to redeem themselves and to reclaim their honor.

I also gather that many people were burnt as witches and heretics during this time, and although the mobs probably felt justified in their actions they still would have been tainted by these.

~~~~

So I'll be using taint as a way of highlight peoples descent into darkness, and the fact that dark deeds (however they are justified) will leave an indelible mark upon you. You won't acquire taint by fighting (especially in self defense) however you would gain it for cruelty, torture, and slaughter to name a few.

Also instead of Detect Alignment, Prot form Alignment etc type spells we will be instead using Detect Taint, Protection from Taint, Smite Taint etc. People will still have alignments but these will only be guidelines as to how they then to act, thus it will be possible for a LG character to have taint but a LE character to have done. The difference depends on the type of actions they perform.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 29, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> *WP and VP:* I've played Spycraft. Pretty good where healing is hard, but the Rogue (and teh warlock with his eldritch blast) can become very nasty. With a critical, the +3d6 damage of the sneak (or blast) can be a killer.



This works both ways.


----------



## Kaodi (May 30, 2007)

_Why must everyone make things more complicated than need be? It never seems enough that I lend a helping hand, or say a kind word. No, all the matters is that my power is not theirs.

I killed a young woman today. Not with sword or spears, spell or stone. I killed her with inaction. I was passing through a small town, and she was out doing her daily chores, I imagine. The only luck these days being bad luck, a driver lost control of his team of horses, and she ended up being struck and trampled. I could of saved her. I could have healed her, that power is mine. But no, one of those damned Seekers had to show up! To cross them could mean my own death, and then what good would my power be...

Before, I was born into a small forest settlement of nature worshippers. Even without gods, they continued to tend to and toil in the woods. They practiced a simple magic, which often took many years for one to master. My power is like theirs was, but I did not have to fight and study and train to use it, it came naturally to me. Nevermind that I could not produce any feat beyond their abilities, I was " different " from them, and I was cast out. 

So, now I must wander from place to place. I use my power when I can, often when no one can see what I am doing. I have to watch my own back though, no one trusts anyone any more. Who can blame them, though? If you cannot trust the gods to not abandon you, how can you trust mere mortals to not do the same? Not that it matters, I do what I have to, to survive, to keep going. The fewer people who notice what I am about, the better off I am, and maybe the better off they are, too._


----------



## Velmont (May 30, 2007)

Interesting...

I'll telll tonight what guideline I would like to see for character creation.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 30, 2007)

> I'll telll tonight what guideline I would like to see for character creation.



Excellent


----------



## Velmont (May 31, 2007)

Race & Class: As long as it fit the master and your concept.
Attributes: Point Buys system: 32 PB, that should help in teh low-magic campaign that should be this game.
HP: None, it will be WP and VP
WP: Consitution Score
VP: Max Hit Die at 1st level, half+1 every next level (so d10 => 10+6+6+6+...)
Starting level: 3rd
Starting gold: Max of 1st level... we are in a poor world.

If Lord Raven have some suggestion on that, no problem. He will be the master of it after all.


----------



## Kaodi (May 31, 2007)

Don't you mean " Starting steel " ? 

In any case, if you could give me the info I need to construct a character of the mystic class, Lord Raven, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 1, 2007)

*Race & Class:* Human Ex-Paladin 1/Fighter 2
*Attributes:* Str16/Dex14/Con14/Int13/Wis10/Cha10
*WP:* 14
*VP:* 22
*Starting money:* 240 steel pieces

AC 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Solamnic Brestplate, +1 Shield)

Equipment:
Shield [?]
Solamnic Brestplate (50gp)
Longsword (15gp)
Dagger (x2) (4gp)
--------------------------
69gp... I'll decide about the shield and see to adventuring gear... later

Feats:
->Improved Initiative
->Combat Expertise
->Improved Disarm
->
->

Skills:

---

Sorry for the numerous "modifications" asked...

Could my character end up with a Masterwork weapon? (only thing he keeps from his father, along with the brestplate).

About the Brestplate: effectively, only the Breast Plate remains from the original suit of armor. Stats as Scale Mail but counts as light armor.

Was there a feat which allowed certain skills as class skills? (I'm interested in Bluff, Hide, Move Silently, and Survival)
Perhaps we could swich Heavy Armor Proficiency and Tower Shield Proficiency for having them as class skills.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 1, 2007)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Could my character end up with a Masterwork weapon? (only thing he keeps from his father, along with the brestplate).




I was thinking of everyone having one heritage. But that would be given by Lord Raven. The thought behind that, it is many heroes have received such things (like Sturm or Steel with teh Brightblade, or Raistlin and Palin for the Staff of Magus...). The heritage doesn,t need to be that powerfull, but just a cool item that fit the character.



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> About the Brestplate: effectively, only the Breast Plate remains from the original suit of armor. Stats as Scale Mail but counts as light armor.




Why not taking a Breastplate simply?



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Was there a feat which allowed certain skills as class skills? (I'm interested in Bluff, Hide, Move Silently, and Survival)
> Perhaps we could swich Heavy Armor Proficiency and Tower Shield Proficiency for having them as class skills.




I suggest you to take either some level in Ranger, or maybe in this figther variant


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 1, 2007)

1st: thanks for the suggestions

2nd:

Why not take a level in ranger?
The Ranger abilities (track, favored enemy, wild empathy) would see little or no use from the character... Also, there's the fact that skillpoint progression wouldn't be conserved (as soon as I take a Fighter or whatelse level, I'll have to pay 2 skillpoints per rank).



			
				Thug said:
			
		

> Add the following skills to the fighter's class skill list: Bluff, Gather Information, Knowledge (local), and Sleight of Hand. The thug gains skill points per level equal to 4 + Int modifier (and has this number x4 at 1st level).




Well, that's directed towards a more socially-active character than my concept (Gather Information, Knowledge (local), and Sleight of Hand don't quite fit... at all). As it is, I wouldn't have use for 6 skillpoints per level (well, of course I could use the 6 skillpoints, but I prefer taking Open Minded or a similar Skillpoint-granting feat if I want more skills).
If instead it granted Bluff, Heal, Hide, Move Silently, and Survival, (and didn't take away the shield proficiency, 'cause I'm bored of playing and seeing Two-Handers) then I'm sold.

In short: I'd like the last proposal (underlined) to be considered.

Note that I'm not grabbing the Ex-Paladin Level to get the Armor proficiencies I'd lose. The idea is that my character didn't even get to complete his training, turned away from paladinhood, and continued on as mercenary (totally disillusioned with Solamnic ideals) to then become an "errant knight in hiding" (rediscovering some worth in the objectives of the original Solamnic ideals, if not in their means to achieve these).

-----------


> Why not taking a Breastplate simply?



2 reasons:
number 1: costs 200gp, my character would have sold it in lieu of other equipment
number 2: reduces speed to 20 feet. He doesn't want to go around evidencing he's in armor, and sometimes it's time to run.

If it was a convenience choice I'd grab a Chainshirt for 100gp.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 1, 2007)

If you want to do major change to a class, I think you should more speak with Lord Raven.... or maybe you can look at the Scout and do half figther, half Scout...

For the armor, considering that a breastplate is a breastplate and it is bulky by nature, making it a light armor doens't seems to make sense to me. After all, as you explain it, it was once part of a full plate mail, and a full plate mail is not reknown for his mobility.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 1, 2007)

> If you want to do major change to a class, I think you should more speak with Lord Raven....



Of course, I'll wait for his imput   



> For the armor, considering that a breastplate is a breastplate and it is bulky by nature, making it a light armor doens't seems to make sense to me. After all, as you explain it, it was once part of a full plate mail, and a full plate mail is not reknown for his mobility.



Yep, makes sense. Perhaps I'll just go for a simple Chainsirt then (wouldn't make much sense to have survived with a Solamnic Breat Plate, would it?).


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm happy to treat all skills as class skills, as long as you can reasonable justify it, it's fine by me. You still only get the normal number of skills points for your classes

Also with equipment don't worry too much about starting 'steel' and all that, just choose what items you want and could reasonable expect to have. And give yourself a few steel pieces to play with.

However no magic items! like Velmont has suggested I'll look at giving you each something special. So select something that has been passed down to you, or something you found and I'll work something special up for you.

Also I'm thinking about starting this about 25 years after the Cataclysm so lets put the year at AC 26.

Land Outcast: Feel free to have Breastplate, but bear in mind Solamanic Breastplate is very 'noticable'. Also There are no Paladins in Krynn as the Knights (which are Prestige Classes) take there place.

Kaodi: I like your background, however part of this campaign is going to be about the rise of the 'Seeker' movement   which ties in nicely with the Female Wizard who is hunting for Velmonts character. Obviously I'm not going to be going by canon for this, so expect a few twists.

Below are details for a 3rd level Mystic.

d8 HD, BAB +2, F+3 R+1 W+3. 1 Domain. 
Spells: Wisdom for spells.
Spells per day: 6 - 0th, 5 - 1st. (Plus bonus spells due to wisdom)
Spells Known: 5 - oth, 3+d - 1st. (Like Sorcerers)


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 1, 2007)

Skills are 2 + Int / Level I assume for Mystic, and choice of spells are otherwise from Cleric list?


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok, balancing options and comments, then...


Race & Class: Human Fighter 3
Attributes: Str16/Dex14/Con14/Int13/Wis10/Cha10
WP: 14
VP: 22
Starting money: 240 steel pieces

AC 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Chainshirt)

Equipment:
Shield [?]
Chainshrt
Longsword
Dagger (x2)
--------------------------
I'll decide about the shield and see to adventuring gear... later

Feats:
1>Improved Initiative
1>Combat Expertise
1>Improved Disarm
2>
3>

Skills:
Bluff (6 ranks)
Hide (6 ranks, +2 Dex)
Move Silently (6 ranks, +2 Dex)
Survival (6 ranks)


----------



## Velmont (Jun 1, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> Skills are 2 + Int / Level I assume for Mystic, and choice of spells are otherwise from Cleric list?




Yes. Class skill are: Concentration, Craft, Diplomacy, Heal, Knowledge (Arcana, Nature or Religion), profession, Spellcraft

Choose spells from the general spell list of cleric. You choose one domain, you know automatically the spell of that domain. You also gain the domain special abilty. Sun domain give turn undead, not greater turning, as Mystic doesn't turn undead naturally. There's also new domain: Alteration, Community, Forge, Insight, Liberation, Meditation, Mentalism, Necromancy, Passion, Pestilence, Restoration, Storm, Treachery.

Also, just a note like that, Mystic are known to be existing during Age of Dreams and Age of Mortals, so there could ahve been some in others ages...


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 4, 2007)

OK... 

Human Mystic 3, Chaotic Neutral (w/good tendancies)
Str 13 Dex 14 Con 12 Int 14 Wis 15 Cha 11
WP 12 VP 21
Feats: Endurance, Silent Spell, Still Spell
Skills: Concentration 5 ranks, Heal 1 ranks, Knowledge (Nature) 4 ranks, Knowledge (Religion) 2 ranks, Listen 2 ranks, Spot 2 ranks, Hide 3 ranks, Move Silently 3 ranks, Bluff 3 ranks, Sense Motive 1 ranks, Survival 4 ranks
Spells Known (Plant Domain)
0 - create water, detect magic, light, guidance, mending
1 - cure light wounds, endure elements, obscuring mist + entangle

Not sure what I would do for equipment yet. Probably just leather armour, with a quarterstaff or spear and a shortbow if Mystics are proficient in their use, as well as a dagger. Other than that, just normal gear I guess.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 5, 2007)

Still some detail to complete...


```
[B]Name:[/B] Eton Grizt
[B]Class:[/B] Warlock
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]WP:[/B] 14 
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]VP:[/B] 20 (3d6+6)
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 1/Cold Iron
[B]Wis:[/B]  8 -1 ( 0p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Res:[/B] N/A
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -2         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +2          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +2          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    -1          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Eldritch Blast            +4     2d6           20x2
Dagger                    +3     1d4+1      19-20x2
Crossbow, Light        +4     1d8        19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Solamnic, Ergothian

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Invocation (Least)
Damage Reduction: 1/Cold Iron
Detect Magic

[B]Invocation(LE/DC)[/B]
Eldritch Blast [2d6] (1st/14)
Beguiling Influence (2nd/15)
Entropic Warding (2nd/15)

[B]Feats:[/B]
HuB: Skill Focus (Use Magic Device)
1st: Point Blank Shot
3rd: Precise Shot

[B]Skill Points:[/B]        [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff                      6    +3          + 9(+15)*
Concentration              4    +2          + 6
Diplomacy                  0    +3    +4    + 7(+13)*
Disguise                   4    +3          + 7
Intimidation               4    +3    +6    + 7(+13)*
Sense Motive               6    -1          + 5
Use Magic Device           6    +3    +3    +12
*If Beguiling Influence is up.

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Traveler's Outfit		   5.0

Chain Shirt			  25.0

Dagger				   1.0
Crossbow, light			   4.0
 Bolt x20			   2.0

Backpack			   2.0
 Blanket			   3.0

Pouch				   0.5
 Flint and Steel		    -

[B]Total Weight:[/B]42.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 2steel 3silver 12copper

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                43    86   130   260   650

[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 5'7"
[B]Weight:[/B] 147lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* 
The Cataclysm have left ruins, poverty and suspicion everywhere. The gods have turned on us. All that have been standing in the light is now in the shadow. Knight of Solamnia are hunted like bandits. Priest are seen as charlatan since no true cleric have been seen since the Cataclysm. Anyway, they have done nothing to prevent it either. Ansalon is trying to rebuild, but great glory of Istar is at the bottom of the blood sea. but all these problem go over my head, I don't care much, I have enough of my own.

A wizard is hunting me. I'm an heretic worst than the seeker, worst than the knights to him. I wield magic and I'm not a member of the tower. To them, there is only one way to wield magic, it is by being a member of there order. And in this dark age, there is just no one to oppose them. So my fate it is to flee them. If there was less trouble, I could just stop to use my powers, but I've stop to count the number of time I would haev died if I didn't had them.

My powers... I wield magic, but I don't know where it come from. It is not from a book, I can barely read. I'm not even sure I draw it from the two moons... or is it three? The third moon is said to be seen only by the black robe wizard. My powers, they always have been with me, as far as I remember, but even there, I don't remember much of my childhood. It seems my memory are fading away. It must be the age. I was an orphan as long as I can remember. I have been wandering the streets of Palanthas. I was mainly begging. but one day, I use my power in a deseperate attempt to get rid of a few thugs who wanted the few steel I had. Just in front of a magical shop. That was clumsy, but that was survival. The wizard who was coming in saw me. I heard he was seeking me in the following days. I had my contacts, and it was clear he didn't wanted me good, so I decided to left Palanthas. It's been now five years I am wandering Ansalon. I've heard twice during that time the wizard was still seeking me. Moving around is my bets defence for now.

But during travels, you make some strange meeting. My travel companions are rare, but two of them have stick with me... or it me who stick with them. Wathever. At least, they won't bring me to the order of high sorcery, and if they are suspicious about my power, they havn't told it yet.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 5, 2007)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Eric... had a surname, long ago
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter 3
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B]  16 +3             [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2            [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]WP:[/B] 14 
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2            [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]VP:[/B] 22 (3d10+6)
[B]Int:[/B] 13 +1            [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Dmg Red:[/B] N/A
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0            [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Res:[/B] N/A
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0            [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +1    +2    +X    +X    +X    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +2          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +2          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +0          +1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Mwk Longsword              +7     1d8 +3     19-20/x2
Dagger                    +6     1d4 +3     19-20/x2
Dagger (thrown)           +5     1d4 +3     19-20/x2
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] XXXX

[B]Abilities:[/B]


[B]Feats:[/B]
HuB: Improved Initiative
1st: Combat Expertise
1st: Improved Disarm
2nd: ???
3rd: ???

[B]Skill Points:[/B]        [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff                      6    +0    +0      + 6
Hide                       6    +2    +0      + 8
Move Silently              6    +2    +0      + 8
Survival                   6    +0    +0      + 8

[B]Equipment:[/B]
Mwk Longsword
Light Wooden Shield
Chain Shirt
Dagger (x4)
-
Backpack
Bedroll
Flint & Steel
Hempen Rope (50 ft)
Grappling Hook
Paper
Quill & ink
Torch
Shovel

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 35
[B]Height:[/B] 5'9"
[B]Weight:[/B] 160lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* 
Raised in a solamnic family, a young man about to become a squire, but  five years after the  Cataclysm, the consequences of the great calamity stepped between him and knighthood, also changing his view of the world, including a love/hate of Solamnic Knights and Solamnia.

Father murdered by peasant uprising... mother whereabouts unknown.

Scion of a Solamnic family, think someone who was convinced that what the knights strived for could be reached through other means than the Oath And The Measure... but still holds a place within his heart for Est Solarus Oth Mithas.

My character didn't even get to complete his training, and continued on as mercenary (totally disillusioned with Solamnic ideals).

A mature man already thinking in possible retirement, but something awoke him (or led him into a dream), a show of mercy in a battle. For fifteen years all he had seen was brutal slaugther. After his band crushed the opposition, he abandoned the battlefield leaving it to the scavengers.

Now, five years past, he has rediscovered some worth in the objectives of the original Solamnic ideals, if not in their means to achieve these. He has become an "errant knight in hiding" and was able to survive the last half deacade while acting against those who wield a scourge against people, be it the scourge of war or that of faith.

---------------------------
---------------------------

Any suggestions for a nimble sword-and-boarder?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 5, 2007)

So far everything looks good


----------



## Velmont (Jun 11, 2007)

I've completed my character (except my appearance.)

Koadi, Land Outcast, when do you think you'll have completed yours?


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 11, 2007)

Probably for tomorrow.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 11, 2007)

Equipment is pretty much all I am lacking, isn't it? I can get that up soon too.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 13, 2007)

OK... If carrying capacity is 50, 51-100, 101-150...

Leather Armour 10 gp, 15 lbs.
Spear 2 gp, 6 lbs.
Dagger 2 gp, 1 lbs.
Backpack 2 gp, 2 lbs.
Bedroll 1 sp, 5 lbs.
2 Pieces of Chalk 2 cp
Flint & Steel 1 gp
Hooded Lantern 7 gp, 2 lbs.
3 Pints of Oil 3 sp, 3 lbs.
3 Days Rations 35 sp, 3 lbs.
Waterskin 1 gp, 4 lbs.
Whetstone 2 cp, 1 lb.
1 Travellers Outfit 1 gp, 5 lbs.

In terms of cash, I'd go for poor transient. Maybe the equivalent of 2 gp, 17 sp and 43 cp. That brings me right to my light weight limit and I spent a pittance compared to what a 1st level character could actually get, hehehe...


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi guys, no I haven't forgotten about you it just a very busy time of year for me at work.

Hopefully I'll be able to get this started early next week.

At this stage I plan on having you meet for the first time in a small village, so to begin with I will be soloing each of your characters until we get up to the _interesting_ point where you meet up, and are forced into a situation where you must work together.   

Can you please post your completed characters in the Rogues Gallery. Kaodi do you have enough info on the Mystic class? or do you want me to provide more. Also can everyone clearly indicate what their 'special' item is (item not place   ), I'll then look at coming up with stats for them.

Hey lets go crazy and have a new OOC thread as well. As this game isn't really a solo adventure anymore.


----------

